# GENLAB HỖ TRỢ LẤY MẪU XÉT NGHIỆM TẠI NHÀ



## Thanhloan94 (8/9/21)

AN TOÀN – KHÔNG LO VỀ DỊCH





 Thu mẫu tại nhà trên toàn quốc





 Miễn phí khu vực nội thành Hà Nội
--------------------
XÉT NGHIỆM SÀNG LỌC DỊ TẬT THAI NHI NIPT-GENCARE:





 Gencare là xét nghiệm NIPT không xâm lấn đầu tiên và duy nhất thông qua giải trình tự ADN giúp phát hiện các hội chứng liên quan đến bất thường số lượng trên 23 cặp nhiễm sắc thể, cho độ chính xác cao >99,9%.
- Sử dụng phương pháp sàng lọc trước sinh NIPT-Gencare hiện đại bậc nhất hiện nay và được các tổ chức Y khoa và Sản phụ khoa Quốc tế công nhận.
- Công nghệ độc quyền từ Mỹ sàng lọc tới 307 đột biến di truyền
- Tiêu chuẩn quốc tế ISO 9001 2015
- Quy trình xét nghiệm kép, so sánh kết quả chéo độc lập 2 lần chặt chẽ.
- Cùng sự hỗ trợ của các bác sỹ - chuyên gia di truyền học trong suốt thai kỳ.
- Là đối tác tin cậy cho các đơn vị: Bệnh viện Đại học y, Bệnh viện hữu nghị Việt Đức, Bệnh Viện Tâm Anh, ....
---------------
#Comment #Inbox để được Genlab hỗ trợ tư vấn 24/7
--------------
Genlab - Viện Công Nghệ ADN và Phân Tích Di Truyền





 Địa chỉ: 112 Trung Kính, Hà Nội





 Website: genlab.vn/





 Insta: instagram.com/genlab.112trungkinh/






 Youtube: youtube.com/channel/UCXzimwyN3v0Xo1x0xyEW8jw






 Hotline: 0968 589 489  - 1800 9696 73 (miễn phí )


----------

